# Opinions on suppliers



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone have any opinions on the quality of these appliances?
I have just had enough with the rubber helmet type mask, I want to be able to breathe and I usually am very up close and personal with the patrons who visit my yard. Need a good witch appliance that goes beyond typical nose and chin that will be comfortable to wear.

http://www.grimmbrothershalloween.com/product_info.php/cPath/133/products_id/1488

http://www.mostlydead.com/Foam-Late....html?osCsid=4bce0ee4a5ead228764b77f0e357a15b

http://www.mostlydead.com/Foam-Late....html?osCsid=4bce0ee4a5ead228764b77f0e357a15b

http://www.screamteam.com/wycked.php


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I have purchased from the Screamteam several times back in '01-'03. 
No problems.

I have also ordered from Larry from bonefx, which I carried for a while for special orders.
Also nice products.

I stock several latex pieces which have been used at darksyde acres haunted attraction.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks


----------

